# Schubert and cello



## jegreenwood

Wasn't sure what to call this.

I have a score for Schubert's Trio in B-Flat. In the second and third movement much of the cello part is written in the treble clef with notes reaching as high as B Flat above the staff. It is played an octave lower. Is that right? Is such a thing common?

(I don't play cello.)


----------



## SuperTonic

At one point that was the custom, that when reading treble clef the cellist would transpose down an octave. However, today that is no longer the case. Most cello parts are to be played as written regardless of clef. It's pretty rare to see the octave transposition in cello parts any more. You must be looking at a pretty old publication.

Here's a link that explains more about it if you're interested: http://www.daisyfield.com/music/htm/-misc/FalseTreble.htm


----------

